# Frisco NC kayaking



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Next week I’m going to Frisco NC primarily for surf fishing. I thought I’d take the kayak along and do some yak fishing. I would appreciate any information on launch sites, kayak shops, etc.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Fish Bait

You can pretty much launch where ever ya want down here. I am assuming that ya have 4x4 so you can launch where ever ya decide to fish. Keep an eye on the weather channel as it has been blowing for over a week now and that storm off the coast don't look good for NC. As for shops most of them are north of where you will be staying so bring everything ya need. I work @ RDT and yak a bit if ya want to chat just stop by the shop... JAM


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Fish bait,

Just came back from OBX and unfortunately I was unable to use my surf gear or my yak. But, I did spend some quality time by the pool with my boy. 

We managed to go down to the beach(Duck), and the waves were too strong and big. There were red flags every where. Hope you have better luck down there.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

SeaSalt,
Sorry you did not get to fish/yak as planned. The outer banks are still under a HIGH SURF ADVISORY. Sure hope it calms down by Saturday.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

JAM, thanks for the info. What is RDT?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fish Bait said:


> JAM, thanks for the info. What is RDT?


Red Drum Tackle a tackle shop, on the left hand side as you come into Buxton.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks guys that helps.


----------

